# The Standouts-



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

We have a thread started with our not-so-nice pieces, so I thought this might be a change in direction.

Let’s see some of your prized pieces.

Like your stock/factory, rare, or standout pieces that are in your collection. They wouldn’t have to be hardest to get in the slot world, but just the nicer pieces, or your favs’ in your personal slot car lot. All brands are welcome.

The JL and HW die-cast boards did something like this and called it their “virtual collection”. It worked well over there, and some really nice and unusual pieces turned up.

We could do something like this, showing our best of the best. We all like to see nice slots, so this could be an extension.

I can start it off with a Tyco Mustang. This one has the different side livery. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/Pict0454.JPG 




Cheers..


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

SCI Porsche


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

This would be my standout slot car, It is a cobramite lexan body, very light weight and cool I think, It clips on the chassis over the gear plate clamp. I picked up a couple on ebay, 2 for 12 bucks delivered, not bad I thought.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am diggin' these cars, guys! :thumbsup:

Here are a pair of Tyco Banshees that I am quite proud of. 
They are a riot to run! Easily fast enough to make a wall-shot and heavy enough to make turns a challenge at speed.

Enjoy!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

these are the only resin cars that I cast and finished and kept for myself. I love them all.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

those hearses are bada$$...

:thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

These are my NICE Auroras. For the most part, the biggest flaws in any of these are cracked screwposts or windowposts. Original, uncut, and unmolested.










There are a couple of minor issues... the Torino needs a rear bumper, the green Firebird rear bumper is off a JL, the gray Corvette has had the front screw post repaired...

Speaking of the gray Corvette, that's probably the most prized piece in my possession. Not so much because it's the most valuable (though I think maybe it is), but more because it was finding that car and a bunch of other stuff at a yard sale is what got me back into the hobby. Here it is up close:










I know my crappy lighting is making it look kinda tan, but trust me, it's gray.

(to be continued...)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

And these are my PRESENTABLE Auroras... moderately molested, I guess. Most have trimmed wheelwells, some have been painted, others have different kinds of non-original parts or repairs...










My favorite runner from these is the turquoise Camaro in the front row...










---rick


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I've some rarer cars, but these are mostly my favorite ones: with more than 450 cars, the choice was difficult, I like 'em all 
I could have showed all my musclecars for example....

Anyway here they are

This AFX pick-up is a rare clear glass version with it's Baja stickers (notice how the were badly put on it).










This Aurora Mustang looks great in full red color.










This Amrac Porsche is one of the sleekest Carrera I own.










This Atlas Porsche 904 arrived with a dead broken chassis, so I replaced it with a Tjet and I love it.










This Rotafast VW Bug as a real nice color scheme.










This Wizzard Patriot looks great with this Lexan body painted by Bruce Beaulieu... My fastest car and one of the best looking too.










This MEV '68 Mustang is particular, as it's the almost exact replica of my late '68 Mustang. Mine was only darker purple.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes indeed! :thumbsup: 

Some very nice pieces shown, so far!

That is a beautiful car, Deane!

And your work is excellent, Daddy-o! I love the hearses and the trucks!

You’ve got some great cars there, Park!
That gray Vette is the bomb! I like that blue Cougar, and the yellow Maser’ as well.

Zanz, your Atlas porsche and Wizzard cars are really nice, too! I tell you, I just love the paint scheme on the Wizzard!

On your 1/1 Stang—Isn’t that a T-5?

Bring em’ on! :thumbsup:

Cheers..


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Here’s a couple more from the vaults—

The first is the candy Aurora Mustang fastback:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/Pict0455.JPG


This one is the Aurora Camaro in molded in black:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/Pict0453.JPG


I'll look for some more-

Cheers..


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

These are some very nice cars indeed. :thumbsup: 

I was going to post some of mine here, but I think they are better suited for the "other" thread.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

boss9 said:


> Yes indeed! :thumbsup:
> On your 1/1 Stang—Isn’t that a T-5?
> 
> Cheers..


By T-5, you mean the Mustang that were issued in Germany and which could'nt sport the Mustang name on them because of some trademarks infringement?

No it's not one and in fact, the T-5 were only fastback cars and if my memory serves well, only for the 1st generation '65-'66


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not too many AFXes here. Will have to take a few pix tonight so I can add my two cents worth.  rr


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

roadrner said:


> Not too many AFXes here. Will have to take a few pix tonight so I can add my two cents worth.  rr


I love 'em too

This is one the finest AFX









Neat BMW









One of my all time fav' Porsche









This Monza rules too









A rare gem









Scarce too (a little yellowing not so immaculate white sadly)










Do I have satisfy your AFX envy ? :hat:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

zanza said:


> By T-5, you mean the Mustang that were issued in Germany and which could'nt sport the Mustang name on them because of some trademarks infringement?
> 
> No it's not one and in fact, the T-5 were only fastback cars and if my memory serves well, only for the 1st generation '65-'66


 Interesting page on T-5 history:

http://www.ponysite.de/fmcog/t5/t5-2.htm

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi Zanza & Park-

I wasn’t aware of the later models.

My references claim the T-5’s were available through 71, plus Converts and Hdtps were also available. Never seen a Boss T-5, though. I have seen 67’ and 68’ T-5 Hdtp’s at the Shelby convention, and a 66’ Shelby “Euro” that was oddly enough, only known as a Shelby, and not a T-5
I’ll look for pics.

They (as you’d pointed out, and Rick gave us the link) were called that because of a copyright infringement—a motorbike. 
I was surprised with the lorry as I’d heard of them, but never put the two together. They look very reminiscent of the 40’s/early 50’s International trucks from the States. I wonder if there’s another connection there, as well…Hmmm.

I don’t have many special Afx’s but I’ll try and dig up a few.
Nothing like that excellent Monza of Zanza’s, though.

Thanks for the info!  


Cheers..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well here some pix of my favorites.

The two Chargers, one is real and the other is a custom. Just couldn't find a Rebel Charger that I thought had a fair price although I gave an arm and a leg for the mailorder Petty version. maybe someday.

The set of Daytonas has three with lights and three without. The yellow one with lights is a custom I did awhile back so I'd have a pair of each since Aurora didn't do the yellow as a lighted version.

The others are just customs i did up for my collection. Enjoy.  rr


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Zanza,
Nice selection you posted! Love those snapons. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rick and Zanza - Nice collections guys. Good looking stuff.
Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a passion for these Tyco Porsche 908s. They are compact, low, handle very well and look just plain cool! (R/W/B one is missin lights and stacks) I am still looking for the silver and green painted one. (and a couple of others)

Keep all of your cool car pics coming, guys! Love every one of them! :thumbsup:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

joez870 said:


> I have a passion for these Tyco Porsche 908s. They are compact, low, handle very well and look just plain cool! (R/W/B one is missin lights and stacks) I am still looking for the silver and green painted one. (and a couple of others)
> 
> Keep all of your cool car pics coming, guys! Love every one of them! :thumbsup:



Yeah the'yre great too


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

boss9 said:


> Hi Zanza & Park-
> 
> I wasn’t aware of the later models.
> 
> My references claim the T-5’s were available through 71, plus Converts and Hdtps were also available. Never seen a Boss T-5, though. I have seen 67’ and 68’ T-5 Hdtp’s at the Shelby convention, and a 66’ Shelby “Euro” that was oddly enough, only known as a Shelby, and not a T-5


I too wasn't aware of late models...Mine example was not a T-5 but was one made for the european market and thus was only available with options (front disc brakes, V8, Auto tranny, console and some other options of these days: these car were as imnported, some kind of luxury cars and so were only sold with full or partially full options)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I had heard of T-5s before, but until you guys brought it up on this thread and I did a little research, I thought they were called that all through Europe. Didn't realize that it was a Germany-only name...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I have a passion for these Tyco Porsche 908s. They are compact, low, handle very well and look just plain cool


Couldn't agree more, except I might add "good handling and low" only when the short nose variety. The long nose ones seem kinda jacked up by comparison.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'm jealous...*



ParkRNDL said:


> Not so much because it's the most valuable (though I think maybe it is), but more because it was finding that car and a bunch of other stuff at a yard sale


Someday I hope to stumble across a yard sale with slot cars. Every time I stop at one all I see is crap like crocheted toaster covers, hotel ashtrays, and of course the obligatory "I love you this much" statuettes.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tjd241 said:


> Someday I hope to stumble across a yard sale with slot cars. Every time I stop at one all I see is crap like crocheted toaster covers, hotel ashtrays, and of course the obligatory "I love you this much" statuettes.


 heh heh heh. Don't be TOO jealous. I've been a yard sale NUT since then and I've NEVER found another Tjet at one. Now, I have found a good number of goofy Lifelike and Tyco sets like Haunted Highway and Jurassic Park, and even a couple of bigger sets... a big Tyco California Classic set with the Camel and Bud 280 Zs comes to mind, but never the older stuff. I actually seem to have better luck at antique flea markets and thrift stores, but even that is mostly newer Tyco or Lifelike stuff that's been sitting in a closet since Christmas 2001.

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

zanza said:


> Yeah the'yre great too


 
Aawwe, Zanza, that be the one! I had one in my hand at a slot car show. The few rubs on it made me put it down when the guy said "..very rare, 25.00" The pickups on its HP7 had holes in them! I have NEVER seen an HP7 chassis that had been run that much! Thank you for the beautiful pic! 

I guess I will just have to dream of this one for a while longer yet.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Roadrner, I bought it on eBay for 17$ including overseas shipping :thumbsup: 
And chassis was almost new


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Here’s a couple more—

This Ice cream truck came as a gift from the wife. She picked it up on the sly, whilst we were at a slot car show up north and gave it for Xmas.

It came straight from SCJ’s hands to hers—and John only charged her $20.00 to boot! Don’t ask how long ago that was!

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/Pict0457.JPG


These two 55’s I just like very much. I think the flamed one is a little scarce, these days.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/Pict0459.JPG


Cheers..


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

zanza said:


> Roadrner, I bought it on e Bay for 17$ including overseas shipping :thumbsup:
> And chassis was almost new


 Roadrner? what? I don't get it, but way to make a score! :thumbsup: 

Boss, Those are real beauties! The GoodHumor is even in the box! 
Have you ever taken it out for a few laps to see how it runs out?

I dig the 55 chevs too. I had the yellow as a boy (and baught my gal an orange one a year ago) but never knew about the flamed ones until about 5 years ago. I know that the flamed 55s fetch 100.++ even out of the package. Very desirable. Congrats on those fine pieces. :thumbsup:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

joez870 said:


> Roadrner? what? I don't get it, but way to make a score! :thumbsup:


Sorry Joez I was replyin to you but say Roadrnr instead


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

hehehe, Now I feel dumb because I didn't figure it out myself! No need for sorrys!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, here are some four lane fun-runners! These Tyco turbo-trains are a blast! (but a bit noisy) The duplicate Santa fe (red one) will be a green and white 
Burlington Northern some day. That is, as soon as I can find someone who is a whiz with graphics and painting!
It will be so cool to be able to have 4 different trains chasing each-other around the track! 
The Chessie was a 35.00 hobbyshop score. It was still wrapped in its tissue and never run, hiding under a pile of used ho train stuff in a consignment case. I saw the ends of the chromy engines on yellow and blue, sticking out and KNEW what it was. It was so hard to act only half interested in it so the seller wouldn't gouge me. I believe he DID think he gouged me on the price. :tongue: I saw him smirking to another fellow as I opened my wallet!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Joe, I have a set of those Turbo Trains. Got the whole set and a 440-x2 Corvettes set, with boxes, at a yard sale. Something like 5 bucks for both sets. The woman having the yard sale had a Fleabay business selling old toys, and she was cleaning out her shed of excess inventory she'd never get around to. It helped that I was her kid's Driver's Ed teacher the summer before...

You're right, the trains are a blast to run. Is that Chessie a special issue or something?

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Boss, I LOVE that ice cream truck... I keep saying I'm gonna pick up a RRR one. (They DO make one, no?) It'd be perfect stopped by the little league baseball game in the park on my layout...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Right, Rick! The Chessie System Turbo Train is a hard one. It was offered on the pegs like the other slotcars but not many were made. I have seen them go on E bay for 150.00 consistantly and saw one missing the rear car go for 95.00 You will see the Tyco tiltys more often than the Chessie.

There are at least 2 testshots out there...somewhere. I believe Stu22 has the neon translucent one (that I would LOVE to own) and I saw a molded white engine on the bay at one time too. 

Great score on your complete set, man! I have a few pieces of the grey track too.(humps & dips) They find their way into my layouts on occation for a bit of variety. 
I have so many cool tyco track pieces that it has made it very difficult to want to switch to tomy. One day...I guess...maybe. heh!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Well they aren't factory originals, but they're still my favorites. The Stone,Woods and Cook car I made for someone else, but I had to put it in cause it's the nicest custom I've done. I've got one in the works now that might top it. I love these kind of threads. Keep em commin! :dude:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Can't forget this one!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok My turn.. 

There are the two completed SCI MArch 751's One has added raised stacks like the real car and a chromed Rear wing ( Like the real one Mclearn is not the first )

The other pics are of my 3 favorite Tomy and AFX cars, the Candy tyrell was the car I wanted the most when I was a kid and never found it. But I did manage to get this one for 20 bucks a few weeks ago....and its in better shape then fleabay ones going for over 50. The two other cars are the Minardi and Arrows Footwork cars. which I just plain like because everyone loves a loser...


Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

One more to keep Boss happy. this is a quick pic of the F1 Grid here at Arrowhead point. It is missing 22 cars I couldn't fit on the work desk for the shot.. But the rest are just commons anyways...And Yes I know there is the odd cart paint job in there but fear not I bought some more ELO today and they will soon sport F1 colors...

Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mr Yoder, as always, you produce some very beautiful work! My MT monsters will be up on a pic soon.

Coach, I had no idea that there were that many different F1 cars! Unless a bunch of those are your handy work? Very impressive! When I get the pics of my open wheelers up, all of HT will see what you gifted me with. There are just so many cars,(yeah!) and so little time!(boo!)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*57 Heaven*

By no means am I through finding all of the shoe-box chevys, but I think I am off to a good start! The lines are classic and they look just plain tough, no matter what paint scheme they wear. Certainly not the best handlers, but they are a hoot! Everyone should have a whole herd of them, a bevy of chevys! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> By no means am I through finding all of the shoe-box chevys, but I think I am off to a good start! The lines are classic and they look just plain tough, no matter what paint scheme they wear. Certainly not the best handlers, but they are a hoot! Everyone should have a whole herd of them, a bevy of chevys! :thumbsup:



I agree I think the Chevy's just plain look good no matter what....and yours look awesome!


Dave


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Here's what comes to my mind...*

There are a few which (for me) just sum up where my head is at.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice collections, I feel like I am at a old drive in on Friday night....Let the dougnuts begin!


Coach


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

There are at least 2 testshots out there...somewhere. I believe Stu22 has the neon translucent one (that I would LOVE to own) and I saw a molded white engine on the bay at one time too. 

I have one in a car picture http://home.bluemarble.net/~smosora/


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

A lot of really nice pieces have found their way here!

Mt, you do some great custom work, and Coach, your F-1 collection is out-of-site! I’ll try to post some of mine next.

I like where your head is at, tjd!


I’ll add a few more myself. I can’t really show the still sealed stuff, as the glare from the packages, gets in the way of a good pic.

Here’s a few Nascars- 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/Pict0463.JPG

This second pic’ is of some I like to run for a variation. I have a couple of the Tyco Mods’ in the blisters as well-

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/Pict0462.JPG 

These are some of my all-time favorite slots besides cars-

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/Pict0468.JPG 


I get a charge out of running the trains as well, Joe! I have a white one but it may be a mono-rail or something. I’ll try a get a pic of it. 
I like 57’s too, but I only have a handful. The yel/flames is a fav’ of mine I don’t have, and that blue tilty looks new!


Cheers..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Cool BUses Boss. I have never seen them before quite neat to see new cars.. ( Just when I thought I knew it all....Dang!)


Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, my uncle had one of those bus sets when I was a little kid and he was a big kid... I think me and my brother kinda destroyed it on him...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

22tall said:


> There are at least 2 testshots out there...somewhere. I believe Stu22 has the neon translucent one (that I would LOVE to own) and I saw a molded white engine on the bay at one time too.
> 
> I have one in a car picture http://home.bluemarble.net/~smosora/


 heh, I would like to thank Steve (22tall) for the link to the very pick I was remembering. Heh! I knew there was a 22 in the name somewhere and was going nuts because I could not find the thread for the picture!

Steve, if you ever decide that the translucent turbo train is just not your deal anymore, let me know, eh? :wave: I would love own that one!

Your collection is stunning! Thanks again for the link! (I bookmarked it)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Yep! Dig them busses! My favorite is not in the pic,though, Boss. It was a tandem axle and the roof stepped up with a set of windows. There was a BUS slot set???

Man, oh, Man, Boss, wanna swap the yellow flamed 57 for one of your tyco sprinters? :lol: They are beautiful!
Dig the stockers too!:thumbsup:

TJD has his head in the right place, if you ask me. Sweet little collection of vintage!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Bossman- I am jealous. I don't know if I like the chevy's better or the fact that your wife bought you a Good Humor truck with packaging!
Great stuff here guys. 
Steve- I used to have a track when I was growing up with 7 levels. The 7th level was suspended by wires from the ceiling because I was using an entire box of Modular Bridge Supports for each raised area. I called it the "Spaghetti Speedway". Not as big as your dining room layouts but much the maze for visiting racers.
Jim


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Favorites*

I am not a mint collector (although I would love a few perfect cars!), so it is probably best to show my favorite customs.

Corvette Gran Sport - This was the normal 63 split window with a new grill, headlights, flared wheel wells and decals to simulate the Gran Sport from the Nassau, Bahamas race.

"D" type Jaguar - AutoWorld sold this as a black resin molded body. I mounted it on a NonMag AFX chassis. It is a perfect fit and handles great.

Porsche - Just a different paint scheme.

Maserati - This car was purchased in an auction and was curled from being melted. I had to dremel out the wheel wells because tires couldn't fit and then I flared them for larger tires.

Jim


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

This is my Benetton Ford F-1 group-

I believe there is one more I don’t have in this series. 

There are two missing, if you count the Lambo powered version. All the ones' still sealed are from Asia or Europe. I haven’t opened them yet since I have others which are the same or similar.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/511/Pict0469.JPG

Cheers..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Whoa Boss, you are sitting on a gold mine. Nice.


----------



## BlackBandits (Mar 25, 2005)

*Custom OSU nascar*

My favorite car is my custom Oregon State Beaver Nascar car. Combines both my favorite hobbies, OSU football and ho slotcars. Repainted a JL 90's slot and made waterslide decals on my deskjet at home.

Rich


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rich- Nice Beavermobile! The decals came out great.

Jim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

boss9 said:


> This is my Benetton Ford F-1 group-
> 
> I believe there is one more I don’t have in this series.
> 
> ...


Get em open Boss.. run those puppies, snap a wing or two....Nice collection. Catch me in chat this week I have the Lambo version. 

coach


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Boss,
I do not know much about the open wheel cars and I can't tell the difference between an indy car and an F1 car, but those sure are cool looking! I like the lightgreen/white lettered one best. It looks "all business" from here! They are all beautiful though.
Vey nice collection!


----------



## BlackBandits (Mar 25, 2005)

*Funny you should mention Beavermobile*

There is a full size Beavermobile. It is quite famous at OSU football games. Guy who owns it is 'eccentric'.

Here is a pic. Would make for one tippy slot car.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

What a riot that Beavermobile is. That would make a great slot project.
Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*512M collection*

Hi guys!
I thought I would bring this thread up to the top for a spell. With 2000 look-sees, It was popular enough, eh?

Here is a collection of Ferrari 512M cars that I have been working at for a while. Included is the Faller European car and a custom chromy that has yet to be designated with a number. I am open to sugjestions as to what that number should be and if that number should be naked or on a roundell.

I believe there is yet a mexican release of this body out there somewhere (like tycos odd colors for mexico) that i would like to find...if it does exist.
Anyone have a clue?
Thanks for looking and lets get this thread moving again, eh?! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

there is ( i think) 3 mexican released Ferrari's. I know ones yellow/black and I think ones orange. I have the guy listed in my fleabay favorites seller because hes listed them on a few different occasions.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I am going to try to show a few of the tycos.


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Sethdaddy, those are Tyco Mclaren M8D Can-Am NOT 512m's. Tyco's 512m was red with #12 0n it.


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Joez870, Aurora made the white 512m with #2 and #6,the red was also offered both ways.The chrome is cool,did you have that one plated?Should be numbered 1.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Twelve,

I had never noticed that the red 512M and the white 512M came with the different numbers. I thought there was just the open/closed vent thing. I will have to look closer at these now, when I find them. 
I did have the chroming done when I had some bumps for a tyco tilty 55 rechromed. I had the extra body and it seemed so silly to mail 2 tiny pieces of plastic by themselves. I spent about 16.00 total with shipping, return shipping and chroming. Not a bad deal. I never occured to me that the Chromy should be #1. I think you are right! Thanks!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

twelve said:


> Sethdaddy, those are Tyco Mclaren M8D Can-Am NOT 512m's. Tyco's 512m was red with #12 0n it.


I know their not the same thing, I was just showing a few of the Mexican color schemes, I think their cool. I tried to find the Ferrari's thru his feedback file and couldn't get them. his fleabay name is rolas1


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

BUMP! Come on, guys! Let's see your stand-outs! We love them as much as the customs! :thumbsup:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Rare Faller SL...*



joez870 said:


> BUMP! Come on, guys! Let's see your stand-outs! We love them as much as the customs! :thumbsup:


O.K., so here´s a pic of the car which was the "megastar" of my lil´ Faller collection:










Although the Mercedes 280 SL is probably the most common Faller body, the dark blue one shown is almost impossible to find and usually underestimated. Mine was part of a nice ePay junk body lot I acquired around 1999 for a ridiculous price (it was listed w/o a photo then). The body was dead mint (although missing all separate parts). I completed the car with parts from a NOS body kit and enjoyed that shelf queen for a couple of years.

About 2 (or already 3?) years ago when I decided to concentrate on my own resin and other custom cars I sold that baby on fleabay again and got some good $$$ for her (enough to buy quite a lot of mold making silicone and NOS T-Jet chassis...). :freak: 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm a fool for RRR neon orange, besides it makes them easy to see against my black lock & joiner track. These Willy's are my favorites. They all have AJs independant fronts and AJs silicones on the rear. Also is a picture of a RRR neon orange Super Modified that has Dash's Chrome parts on it.
hojoe


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now THAT is what I am talking about! Beautiful cars, guys! OK, some questions...

Claus, can you tell me about the wheels on that Mercedes? They really set that body off. The car is simply beautiful!

hojoe, The neon willies..(willi')....those are RRR common colors? SMod is an RRR too?
They are really cool! I can see how they would show up quite nicely on your track.
I have a neon yellow lambo that I like to run for that very reason.

Lets see some more, guys! These are cool!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't think you can get all RRR cars in neon colors, but the willys definitively and I just got a Hot Rod in neon orange and then put the chrome parts from a Dash SM on it. RRR chrome parts for a Super Modified would be alot more than a whole Dash Super Modified.
hojoe


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Ajs!*

It's about time I added a few new standouts to the thread, eh?

This is my collection of RaceSaver slots. 
They are odd and cool, kind of deco-funky!
Though they need some tinkering and a couple need new tires and a rim set, they all run very well. (I have located a source for repop stickers for the Ambulance. Thanks, Coach!) My newest aquisition is the Racers Wedge ramp truck. I couldn't resist adding the resin (HW) 3 window coupe on a slimline! heh! Now....if I could only find the elusive fire truck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Stealth Squad*

I forgot how nice some of the pieces were on here-

Joe, those are some fun slots, those AJ's. Great to see that ramp truck! 

I thought I might add a few pics 
These are some of my (mostly) all black cars. They’re all stock for the most part with the exception being tires. The paint/tampos were also removed from the Camaro, F-40, T-Bird, and the Countach. 










Plus, the Camaro was lowered and sits on an old G-plus chass’.










The Lambo was red chrome originally and although it looks gray in the pic, when stripped turned out a dark murky drab green, and the Dodge is really more a charcoal gray. 












A really dramatic change that is hard to differentiate in the pics is that I did a 3-stage compound/cleaner/wax process on each one to smooth it out and bring up the full shine.
They shine like a Preachers’ heels on Sunday! Sadly, I can’t photograph a black car.


I rarely run these anymore…because I can’t see them.


Cheers..


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great bunch of cars there, Boss!

Like you, Boss, I am sure that one day I will not be able to see the black cars any more...but until that day comes, I would be more than happy to run yours for you!  

I am intrigued with the drchromed Lambo. I think I will hunt down a chromy and try that as well. (Green is my favorite color)

Anyone else have some cool collector pieces to share with us?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Boss- That Lambo looks like black chrome in the picture. Very nice looking car.

I used to have a track when I was growing up that was seven layers of track going up down, every which way. It was called the Spaghetti Speedway. It had hidden intersections, squeezes, criss crosses, etc. that would allow me to hide and take out my opponent. The all black car would have been perfect.

Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

boss9 said:


> I rarely run these anymore…because I can’t see them.
> Cheers..


 
Phil,
I know what you mean. If it's not yellow, white, red or orange, forget about it. That #6 turn on the backend could be a tunnel with one of those black specials and I couldn't tell the difference. Maybe another reason to bump up to the next scale.  Dave


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Trucks*

Here's some for the big-rigs crowd:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

The Pup trailers are great!


----------

